# Short & Sweet Day on De Gulf



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Stephanie, Leo and I cleared the pass around 11:30 in search for a few Aj's. After a short run, we were into them pretty thick and surprisingly no red snapper hit our drops when collecting our live bait. Funny thing today, the largest Aj hit a double drop rig tipped with squid, go figure. 

We jigged up some nice legals and live baited bigger ones but the biggest Aj of the day came on a small circle hook tipped with squid by Leo. Redundant within this post but i just couldn't believe it!

Six legal size and many more were landed now with our limit on ice we moved on to find the trigger bite.

After a short run we found them biting well but all were just shy of legal.

Oh well, another great day on the water fishing with friends & calm seas made for an awesome ride in.



Jimmy


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

always feels good to bring something home. I've been having trouble finding legal triggers lately. thanks for the report. Im getting the itch to fish now


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice catch... It looked like a lake out there. it has been calling for 2-3 all week...lol.. Way to go


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Way to go Jimmy! Always a good time on the LBT.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice job how many miles out did you have to go to find them? I figured they would be getting pretty far now.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Nice job how many miles out did you have to go to find them? I figured they would be getting pretty far now.


Ox,

not that far as we were in sight of the beach

Jimmy


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks Jimmy my gulf expieriance is minimal at best im taking my friend and his grampa from out of town . Hopefully we can catch something lol
Thanks again for the report gets my hopes up


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Any fish on the numbers I gave you Jimmy??


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job! Was funny hearing honking and lookin over and seeing you guys on the way back from the marina right after trading text with Steph on how our days went

Great job guys! (And girl!):thumbup:


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Tyler Massey said:


> Any fish on the numbers I gave you Jimmy??


Tyler, we stopped at the first set of numbers and not much happening but didn't hv any live bait yet so decided to run a lil further out. Was really surprise when the Aj's showed up thick where we ended up. 

*Hint....*_I know guy who once caught a sailfish near here:_


Tks for the numbers Tyler, I'll hv to give them another try some time soon

Jimmy


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

jjam said:


> Tyler, we stopped at the first set of numbers and not much happening but didn't hv any live bait yet so decided to run a lil further out. Was really surprise when the Aj's showed up thick where we ended up.
> 
> *Hint....*_I know guy who once caught a sailfish near here:_
> 
> ...


HAHAHA I gotcha Jimmy!! Im glad yall found some!
they are hot in the summer with live baits, I havent been since August.


----------



## CORNBREAD616 (Jan 11, 2012)

Same here. I keep pulling in tragger after trigger on a sabiki tips with squid but all are about an inch shy of legal...wth


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*the camera loves me*

Baaaahahahahahahah


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Ozeanjager said:


> Baaaahahahahahahah


 So Steph. What does a fish butt smell like?


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

The fish smelled just fine Tom but being dissed by a friend well.... that just stunk. :shifty: 



BananaTom said:


> So Steph. What does a fish butt smell like?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

AQUA HUNTRESS said:


> The fish smelled just fine Tom but being dissed by a friend well.... that just stunk. :shifty:


*Actually, I think there is a work of undiscovered art here.*

*Photo shop the bad boys' hand out of the photo. *

*Photo shop the tail to the opposite side, to make a triangel.*

*Then it would be just your face, peering from behind a triangular shape of two AJ's tails. Hide n seek silver lining.*


----------

